

Extend Twitter Bootstrap with these Bootstrap Form Helpers - vlamanna
http://vlamanna.github.com/BootstrapFormHelpers/

======
farhanpatel
I use select2 with bootstrap <http://ivaynberg.github.com/select2/>

works impressively well for using inside forms.

~~~
arvinjoar
I saw this on HN at some point but forgot to bookmark/save it in some way, I
think it's really awesome. As a Swede I always have to select the box and type
"S" a lot of times to get to "Sweden", I'd rather just type in "Swe" like you
can do with this. :)

~~~
TylerE
T and scroll up a couple ;)

------
dmix
The phone one is poor usability. Why is the text indicator half way through
the input when it inserts text at the beginning?

~~~
vlamanna
I agree, I will rework this part. The main challenge was support for IE on
this one.

~~~
a_m0d
It also allows you to paste any text in, and it will no longer match the mask.

~~~
vlamanna
Will fix it. <https://github.com/vlamanna/BootstrapFormHelpers/issues/8>

------
nodesocket
Awesome. I took the effort and found all timezones across the world and put
them into a select for <http://commando.io>. Would be cool to have a Bootstrap
plugin for this. Here is the select HTML markup.

<https://gist.github.com/3919205>

~~~
rada
I appreciate the effort but your list is just plain wrong.

1\. It's not "all timezones across the world" but rather Windows time zones
from a particular version of Windows. Most people use the much more accurate
Olson database that actually gives you correct time offsets, daylight savings
rules, etc.

2\. Your option values, i.e. offsets, are either meaningless, or if someone
actually uses them, erroneous. For example, current UTC is 17:40 but current
Central is 12:40 not 11:40. Again, use the Olson database if you want better
time conversions - Windows offset numbers are just a part of the timezone
name, not an actual offset.

3\. Timezone names differ depending on the language settings on your PC, and
your list is only a small EN subset of the time zones, which, given the
international nature of the list, is not very useful. If your users are in a
non-American time zone, it is very likely that their time zone name is not on
your list.

4\. Timezone names differ from version to version, and are not backward
compatible. Your list is only correct for whatever version you collected it on
so it should be identified as such. Even better, _if_ someone actually needs
Windows timezones - like I said above, most likely you need the Olson
timezones - they should take them from the source, by running the tzutil
utility, or from microsoft.com.

Your list should be identified as what it is, a list of Windows time zones,
(?) OS version. Even then, it's dangerous that whoever stumbles upon it will
use the offsets for time conversions.

~~~
nodesocket
Actually, I got the timezones from WikiPedia
(<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Time_zone>) not Windows. I manually went
through the WikiPedia list and built up the list. Then I have a checkbox; is
daylight savings [ ].

The name list is just one or two major cities. The assumption is users know
their offset.

I appreciate your comments thought.

~~~
rada
I just did a search on that page on a couple specific time zones included in
your list, and couldn't hit any results for: Caracas or Brussels. It doesn't
seem you linked the right page?

As far as separate checkbox for daylight savings: (1) there are more rules
than just daylight savings, and moreover some timezones have daylight savings
other than 1 hour (this is rare but still); (2) most languages have libraries
that will calculate the timezone for you, and it's both easier and more
accurate, both for the user and the developer, to use these libraries to do
all the heavy lifting for you.

~~~
nodesocket
Caracas is `-4:30 hours` which is the same as 'Venezuela` in WikiPedia. Just
wanted to stick with cities.

------
eranation
The country / state linked selects is very nice, but the phone masking feature
seems still work in progress, I use this one for input masks in general:
<http://digitalbush.com/projects/masked-input-plugin/>

------
Timmy_C
I'm impressed with how responsive the author has been in the comments here. It
seems like each concern is met with a reply and even some times he creates an
issue item for it in Github. Nice work!

~~~
vlamanna
Thanks! I hope this open source project will help people build better forms.

------
kristiandupont
This might be a good place to remind you that if you are dealing with
international customers, don't make "state" a required field.

~~~
nolok
Or make that much assumptions about their phone numbers

------
FootballMuse
Phone number input doesn't work with num keys.

~~~
vlamanna
Yes, it will be fixed.
<https://github.com/vlamanna/BootstrapFormHelpers/issues/1>

------
RossM
A couple of issues in Chrome (stable): I can't type in or move the cursor
between sub-fields on the phone controls.

Where does your country-state data comes from? I've never seen a list so
complete for countries outside the US!

~~~
vlamanna
The issues with the phone controls will be fixed.
<https://github.com/vlamanna/BootstrapFormHelpers/issues/2>

As for the data, I've worked hard to build this and I will also soon release
it in other languages.

~~~
_pdeschen
Btw if you're interested in a complementing piece of code, I have a small
library [1] would give you the country for a given phone number (e164), so it
could be used to prefill a default country value. It's not returning ISO code
but I was planning on adding such feature.

[1]: <https://github.com/pdeschen/e164.js>

------
bdreadz
Posted a couple issues regarding the phone field on github. Would like to use
this on a current project. It's a great start and look forward to it just
getting a little further down the road.

------
vipinsahu
Free Twitter bootstrap magento template <http://webkul.com/blog/twitter-
bootstrap-magento-template/>

------
nachteilig
It's really pretty cool that bootstrap has spawned such a tertiary market for
addons. I knew it was the real deal when I actually paid for a theme rather
than writing the css myself!

------
mikegirouard
How does states work? Does it support territories outside the US?

~~~
vlamanna
Yes, it has the states/provinces/territories of all countries.

------
wolfparade
Add address validation using google maps api. I will love you.

------
allbombs
I like it.. good job

~~~
vlamanna
Thanks! I'll add more stuff very soon.

------
FootballMuse
Arrow keys don't allow moving the cursor

~~~
vlamanna
Will fix it. <https://github.com/vlamanna/BootstrapFormHelpers/issues/3>

------
pyritschard
a good candidate for <http://bootsnipp.com>

